# Knoppix: Problem mit Abhängigkeiten



## youngProgrammer (9. Dezember 2003)

Moin allerseits!

Auch ich als Windows-Gewohnter habe natürlich als Linux-Anfänger einige Probleme mit dem Softwaremanagement von Linux.

Da ich mich jetzt intensiver mit KDevelop beschäftigen will, bei Knoppix der QT3-Designer aber nicht dabei ist, habe ich ihn mir aus dem Internet heruntergeladen und unter KPackage erstmal die Informationen angeschaut.

Schrecklicherweise musste ich feststellen, dass das QT3-Designer-Paket eine ganze Stange an anderen Packages braucht, die ich nicht habe. Zudem gab es noch Probleme mit "ungelösten Abhängigkeiten".

Gibt es nicht eine Möglichkeit, den Designer schnell zu installieren, ohne dass ich mir jetzt jedes einzelne zusätzlich benötigte Paket noch dazu herunterladen und installieren muss? Vielleicht ein All-in-One-Paket   oder wenigstens etwas, was die Installation von sovielen Paketen erleichtert?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## JoelH (11. Dezember 2003)

*hmm,*

nichts für ungut aber wenn du richtig proggen willst kommste IMHO nicht um eine LInuxvollinstall rum.

Naja und was die Frage mit den Abhängigkeiten soll verstehe ich nicht. Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit dass die Sachen auch ohen abhängigkeiten laufen. Bei RPMs ist der Schalter --force Aber Knoppix ist ja Debianbasis. Wie auch immer, wenn dir Daten fehlen solltest du nicht erwarten dass das Programm läuft. Selbst Linux ist da nicht allmächtig  Aber besser als Win, da installiet man alles und bekommt trotzdem nur die Hälfte 

Aber was ich sagen will, wenn du eh viel damit machen willst mach ne kleine Partition frei, lad dir ne Distri runter und installier sie auf HD, das sit schneller udn du hast keien Installprobs.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. Dezember 2003)

Unter Knoppix funktioniert QT 3.2.3 bei mir ohne Probleme!
Einfach die source-tar herunterladen und nach Installations-Anweisung vorgehen und compilieren!

PS: Knoppix ist ein vollwertiges, Debian Linux, dessen Pakete allerdings schon vorkonfiguriert und nicht veraltet sind. Es ist wunderbar für meinen Laptop geeignet, da alle Systemkomponenten von Anfang an funktionieren.
Um Linux aber besser kennenzulernen ist sicherlich nach einiger Zeit eine Linux-Install von Grundauf (nicht SUSE) gar nicht verkehrt.


----------

